
Anatomy of a $60 video game - lleims
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/entertainmentnewsbuzz/2010/02/anatomy-of-a-60-dollar-video-game.html
======
pgrote
The data is three years old. Is their newer data? What about electronic
delivery methods like Stream?

